# Mail : impossible d'effacer messages



## quetzal (3 Novembre 2008)

Depuis quelques jours, je suis confronté à un problème dans Mail. Lorsque je veux effacer un message, une boite de dialogue s'ouvre, qui indique que la suppression est impossible, avec la précision suivante :

"La configuration de la boîte aux lettres de destination « Deleted Messages  Gmail » ny autorise pas le déplacement de messages."

Je suis allé dans les Préférences de Mail pour reconfigurer la Poubelle, en cochant "Conserver les messages supprimés dans un dossier" et "Eliminer les messages supprimés après un mois", dans le volet "Comportement des BAL". Pourtant, le problème persiste, et je ne peux toujours pas supprimer les messages.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Novembre 2008)

Quel Mail?
quel type de compte?
pop? imap?

si imap 
en parler dans le sujet dédié imap gmail dans Mail


----------



## quetzal (4 Novembre 2008)

C'est un Mail Pop. Donc, je ne comprends pas pourquoi il est impossible de supprimer des messages.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Novembre 2008)

on repete 
quel Mail?

en passant
as tu au moins reconstruit les BAL?
(menu BAL)


----------



## quetzal (4 Novembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> on repete
> quel Mail?


Le serveur mail de Mac OS 10.5.5 (programme de Apple). J'ai deux comptes : Gmail, et un autre. Problème sur les deux.



pascalformac a dit:


> as tu au moins reconstruit les BAL?
> (menu BAL)



J'ai de nombreuses BAL, mais je viens de reconstruire les boites de réception, et ça ne résout pas le problème, même pour effacer un message uniquement dans ces boites. 

J'ai testé quelques autres petits changements de configuration (par ex. mettre un smtp unique, supprimer les messages du serveur après un mois, etc.), mais le problème reste identique.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Novembre 2008)

Ah ca a encore changé , maintenant c'est 2 comptes
ne pas décrire un probleme completement dès le début est un de ces mysteres de forums

donc pour resumer 
Mail  leopard qui foire sur tous les comptes

perso je pense à plist corrompue ou fichiers corrompus

et je conseille le classique et multitraité sur macg  ( et  sur la doc Apple)

refaire la configuration des comptes à neuf ( fichiers neufs) puis remettre les archives


----------



## quetzal (4 Novembre 2008)

Je n'avais parlé que d'un compte pour simplifier le problème. Mais cela revient au même non ? En tout cas, merci pour répondre aussi vite.

Effacer tout mon compte pour résoudre le problème ? C'est dangereux, non ?


----------



## pascalformac (4 Novembre 2008)

PAS effacer!

refaire à partir de fichiers neufs 
c'est traité plusieurs fois

en TRES rapide Mail  tu sors tous les fichiers Mail de ta bibliotheque dans ta maison  ( archives plist caches)
et tu refais les comptes puis tu reintegres tes archives 
(par importation via Mail  c'est preferable que replacement à la main  ainsi 100% fichiers neufs)


----------



## quetzal (6 Novembre 2008)

Merci Pascal. Je l'ai fait par importation. Effectivement, cela ça marche bien. Il m'a mis tous mes dossiers dans un fichier "Importation" dans "Sur mon Mac". Je peux les déplacer, mais les dossiers de premier niveau apparaissent maintenant en blanc, et plus en bleu, ce qui n'a pas l'air de faire de différences, sauf que je ne peux pas placer de messages dans les dossiers de premier niveau.

Je peux désormais effacer des messages, qui vont dans la poubelle et les récupérer par la suite.

J'ai du remettre un peu d'ordre dans tout cela, mais finalement tout est comme avant, et ça marche.

Merci encore.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Novembre 2008)

CREER des bal de classement  neuves
ety basculer les messages ( pas les dossiers, les contenus )
puis y créer des sous dossiers neufs
ca devrait resoudre


----------



## quetzal (6 Novembre 2008)

Merci Pascale. C'est exactement ce que j'ai fait. Les grands esprits se rencontrent. 

Bonne journée à toi.


----------

